# Good places to live- paphos



## Laurahsays (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi everyone!

My husband and I are preparing for a rather sudden move to Cyprus in October. He works at the airport, so we need to be maximum 30 minute drive from the Pathos airport. Any recommendations about nice areas? Is it best to use an estate agent or are there some good private websites. Also, how difficult is it to furnish out there, is it better to rent fully furnished? 

Neither of us has been to Cyprus and have no idea what to expect. We are thinking of staying somewhere cheap for a month or so while we look, but it would be nice to start getting some idea of where to begin! 

I also (like everyone else) am concerned about whether or not we can take our car without massive tax implications. On the government website it said something about being able to avoid the taxes if you register it in Cyprus and you can prove you had it in another EU country for more than 12 months. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Any of the villages on the eastern side of Pafos are well within easy drive of the airport. We live in Konia and it takes us 12-15 minutes. Anavargos is almost as close, then you have Geroskipou which is probably about 10 minutes and then villages such as Timi, Anarita and Mandria which are even closer.

Whether to rent furnished or unfurnished is a decision to make once you have had time to look around. You may find that furnished ones don't come up to your standards so may want to go for unfurnished to put your own stamp on it.
You won't have a problem buying furniture.

You shouldn't have nay problems with your car if you have had it 12 months or more but my advice is if it is over 1.6cc you may want to sell it and get a smaller engined one as tax on anything over 1.6 is very high.

regards
Veronica


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Laurahsays said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My husband and I are preparing for a rather sudden move to Cyprus in October. He works at the airport, so we need to be maximum 30 minute drive from the Pathos airport. Any recommendations about nice areas? Is it best to use an estate agent or are there some good private websites. Also, how difficult is it to furnish out there, is it better to rent fully furnished?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum!

For the car. If you have owned it in UK more then 6 months then you don't have to pay the excise duty here. You take it over as personal property. There are some limitation, like not selling it without permission, not renting it out or lend it to someone etc. Many do this. It is a little paperwork but solvable.

for property I always suggest Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property. Becky is very nice to work with and on the website you will get an idea about costs.

Furnished or unfurnished? Depends on who long you want to stay and if you want your own stuff. All models can be done. You can get everything here but more expensive mostly. Electrical things are better to bring from UK. Much can be bought used, because many leave the island, and here is always IKEA.

I am sure you will have many more answers but this is a beginning


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Any of the villages on the eastern side of Pafos are well within easy drive of the airport. We live in Konia and it takes us 12-15 minutes. Anavargos is almost as close, then you have Geroskipou which is probably about 10 minutes and then villages such as Timi, Anarita and Mandria which are even closer.
> 
> ...


Veronica is mostly right, but the road tax is calculated on emissions. Mostly small engines give low emissions but for newer cars a 2.5 l can give much lower emissions then an old 1,6
This is how it is today

The new road tax will be charged as at the following rates: 
vehicles emitting 120g/km, €0.5 per gramme, 
121g/km – 150g/km, €3, 
151g/km – 180g/km, €3,
over 180g/km, €8.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and for lesson 1 about Cyprus:

It is Paphos or Pafos but not Pathos !!!



Pete


----------

